# Bellefontaine, OH, Rex, M, Y, Pet ID 7490265



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks pure to me they have mix, not sure if kill shelter or not if you need to you can move to non-urgent.



















We are open Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday 12:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m., and Saturday 11:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. We are closed on Tuesdays, Sundays, and all holidays. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Humane Society Serving Logan County 
2521 US 68 N 
Bellefontaine, OH 43311 
Phone: (937) 593-4277

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh this is where the shepster came from...can anybody help this boy?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't see him listed on Petfinder for this shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy. Does anyone know his status?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

ump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

some very nice dogs come from this shelter...but it is definitely a kill shelter (unless something has changed recently).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GOREGOUS boy ! Anyone called about him ? I sure hope he makes it out to a new forever home.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

